# Can I play XBox on my Toshiba DLP?



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Will this harm the tv by playing video games on a projection tv.....


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Can I play Xbxo on my Toshiba DLP??????*

I don't think so. It's just another video signal. Does it hold bars on the sides forever? I believe those issues have been resolved as well. Leonard might be able to comment more definitively.

Did someone suggest that it would be bad?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Can I play Xbxo on my Toshiba DLP??????*

The DLP device is likely the the last type to be affected by games. CRTs and PDPs have phosphors to age, LCD and other three chip systems have static filters that can be affected by stationary images. The DLP micromirror device is probably the most durable of all in this respect. Do not be concerned at all.


----------

